# 'How To' Dust Protecting Ribbon Grills



## 10K2HVN (Mar 8, 2005)

Hello DIYmobileAudio,

In honor of my new LCY 110 Ribbons, I'd like to post a little 'how to' about how to make a fine grill so little dust particles or pebbles do not fall into the ribbon cavity.

Although I have not had any problems with this, I would like to know they are protected from it - considering my ribbons have been sitting (and rolling) on my floor of my car for over 3 months..










Heres what Im trying to go for..
These are my Apogee Centaurus Minor's ribbon tweeter grills, close up:


















From a distance..










Heres my brand new / never powered LCY 110 ribbon tweeters! Theyre soo cute..!!










The best thing I could find that was similar was panty-hoes from the local 99-cent Store. I've already tried this on my LCY 130's and do not hear an audible difference (considering its way-thinner then any grill fabric ive used in the past).

1) Face plate was taken off carefully (from experience):










2) Then I simply wraped and stretched the panty-hoes over the ribbon body and _carefully_ screwed the bolts into place to pre-hole the fabric so it doesn't twist and knot while putting on the face plate.










3) Screws carefully removed, showing holes

Make sure you hold the faric tight so the holes in the fabric stay aligned with holes on the ribbon body:










4) Screw back on the face plate and cut off excess fabric:










Simple as that! (Left: OEM protective grill - Right: OEM + New Grill)










Agreed, its not as pretty with the new grills but it does block/defuse wind from entering the ribbon cavity, so those of you whom want to mount ribbons high (near windows) should consider this..

edit: LCY 110 vs 130 comparason pic...










-10k


----------



## IceWaLL (May 30, 2005)

well lets add another thing to the list of things to do/buy


----------



## 87DXHatch (Jun 25, 2005)

My Aurum Cantus G2Sis already have a thin grill over them, much like the pantyhose. It's pretty nice.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Nice article, Vinh...
So you "bought" them panty hose, huh?


----------



## 10K2HVN (Mar 8, 2005)

Yes sir! ..no sentimental value for those..!

you should see the ones i wear on weekends!


----------



## daitrong (May 12, 2005)

Hey Vinh, you know where i can locate some Orange Panties? ( or sell me one of yours )  I Want it to match my CDT 07's . hehe


----------



## 10K2HVN (Mar 8, 2005)

sorry, not for sell...exciting memories attach to those ones..

orange might also match the copper phase plug of Seas Excels..!

well..if you find the right color....


----------

